# Quick Cobbler Recipe



## sandj

????


----------



## peanutpatty

Sounds good - and easy. I'll try this for dessert tonight. Thank you.


----------



## kaytea

I have home-canned apple pie filling, Thanks for tomorrows dessert ! ( but I have to swap out butter for margarine, but I think It will still work )


----------



## mattie cat

I have cherry pie filling. Will make it tomorrow with butter also. Thank you.


----------



## knitbreak

Thank you for this recipe. Will use it this week


----------



## Magical Mouse

My mother made a similar cobbler, but she never used butter or margarine. 1 cup self-rising flour, 1 cup sugar, stirred together and added to 1 cup milk. Pour batter into greased corningware dish and spoon or pour one jar of canned fruit onto the batter. Don't stir the fruit into the batter. Mama home canned her own fruit and we usually had blackberry cobbler. She always used quart jars of fruit and her cobblers were wonderful. If I use store-bought cans of fruit, I usually add a little juice, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sounds similar to a recipe my step mom gave me, wonderful. I used it in my foods classes and the kids loved it. Just have to convince them NOT to stir.


----------



## Mevbb

Yummy


----------



## jonibee

A heads up for this recipe... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## firecracker4

Sounds simple and delicious


----------



## mattie cat

I made this today and it is yummy. I used cherry pie filling, it was awfully sweet so I mixed the juice and zest of half a lemon into the filling before dumping onto the batter. Probably could have used less butter but it was delicious and I am not worried about calories during this stressful time.


----------



## Mevbb

I only have frozen rhubarb. I’m going to try to do something with that.


----------



## juliepugs

The best Rhubarb recipe is the dump cake, it is so good.


----------



## Mevbb

juliepugs said:


> The best Rhubarb recipe is the dump cake, it is so good.


I'll have to look it up.


----------

